

What Does A VC Mean When He Says Your Product Is "A Feature And Not A Company"? - daegloe
http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2012/01/what-does-a-vc-mean-when-he-says-your-product-is-a-feature-and-not-a-company.html

======
chacham15
Keep in mind that Steve Jobs told Drew Houston the same of Dropbox: "He said
we were a feature, not a product" from
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriabarret/2011/10/18/dropbo...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriabarret/2011/10/18/dropbox-
the-inside-story-of-techs-hottest-startup/)

------
pg
He means it's like Altair Basic.

~~~
mpakes
I presume you're saying this firmly tongue-in-cheek? ..or are you commenting
that Altair Basic truly is a feature-not-a-product and that MS did well to
move into the OS realm?

~~~
brlewis
Tongue in cheek:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=altair+pg](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=altair+pg)

